# Mannfred von Carstein



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

hey guys, had a little break from warhammer but now im back and with the influx of new vampire counts stuff iv decided not only to dust off my old army, but give it a complete overhaul
now it seems to me the new army book is very much geared towards the von carsteins, even more then the last one, so im going with them
now fluff wise and model wise mannfred is my favourite.

Whats he like to play with? how do you best use him and is he worth using as the army general.
thanks in advance guys
Cheers, gunslinger


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

In terms of characters, yeah the current book loves the von Carsteins. Probably as they're the ones that most frequently raise armies of undead in conquest. As to Mannfred while I am a Tomb King player first and foremost I can tell you that Mannfred is definitely worth it. He is the most expensive character in the book (if you take a mount for him or give him his two arcane items) but he more than makes up for his price. A Level 4 Wizard with all the spells of the Lore of the Vampires and the Lore of Death alone is worth his price but then you throw in his Sword of Unholy Power and his Vampire Powers and you got yourself a strong Lord. In fact my friend loves him so much that he always takes Mannfred, either as Count Mannfred or Mannfred the Acolyte depending the list.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> In terms of characters, yeah the current book loves the von Carsteins. Probably as they're the ones that most frequently raise armies of undead in conquest. As to Mannfred while I am a Tomb King player first and foremost I can tell you that Mannfred is definitely worth it. He is the most expensive character in the book (if you take a mount for him or give him his two arcane items) but he more than makes up for his price. A Level 4 Wizard with all the spells of the Lore of the Vampires and the Lore of Death alone is worth his price but then you throw in his Sword of Unholy Power and his Vampire Powers and you got yourself a strong Lord. In fact my friend loves him so much that he always takes Mannfred, either as Count Mannfred or Mannfred the Acolyte depending the list.


ok nice one thanks :grin:
its such a nice model aswell
iv been trying to come up with different tactics, im liking the shambling horde idea the best


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

Mannfred is one of the most underated characters in the game. whenever powerful characters are mentioned, everyone goes straight to fateweaver or teclis, but i think that mannfred is a beast, he's not cheesy powerful but he's definitely a great choice, plus he's not on any tournament ban lists that I know of. So I'd go with him.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

First off, excellent avatar and name. Dark Tower is excellent. :biggrin:

On topic, Mannfred is pretty darn awesome. He's basically the best VC wizard you're likely to run into, but he is quite expensive. As long as you can keep him (un?)alive, he'll be doing something good every turn to make up those points. Lots of decent smiting magic, and those lovely zombie-making spells, too. He's not too shabby in cc either. Really, Mannfred'll find a way to be useful in just about any situation. 

From a game-play point, Mannfred's a very good choice. If you like him fluff-wise as well, you should definitely go for it.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> First off, excellent avatar and name. Dark Tower is excellent. :biggrin:
> 
> On topic, Mannfred is pretty darn awesome. He's basically the best VC wizard you're likely to run into, but he is quite expensive. As long as you can keep him (un?)alive, he'll be doing something good every turn to make up those points. Lots of decent smiting magic, and those lovely zombie-making spells, too. He's not too shabby in cc either. Really, Mannfred'll find a way to be useful in just about any situation.
> 
> From a game-play point, Mannfred's a very good choice. If you like him fluff-wise as well, you should definitely go for it.


Thanks i thought it was a pretty nice choice 

its settled then, the army of sylvania will march again... in my kitchen


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

1 warning with mannfred, he has no ward. in 7th VC magic made that not a major concern but with crazy miscasts is a worry in 8th. he is great to get purple sun off with though

I would also rec taking him on foot rather than mounted so he has a largew bodyguard 

He is a beast and my all time favourite vamp, but be careful with him If you want a more surviable vamp go with vlad.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Barnster said:


> 1 warning with mannfred, he has no ward. in 7th VC magic made that not a major concern but with crazy miscasts is a worry in 8th. he is great to get purple sun off with though
> 
> I would also rec taking him on foot rather than mounted so he has a largew bodyguard
> 
> He is a beast and my all time favourite vamp, but be careful with him If you want a more surviable vamp go with vlad.


That is unfortunately the problem with Manfred. I prefer Manfred over Vlad and I prefer him due to the wiz stuff... however the lack of ward save has made me create as count as... style vampire when I use VC.

Unfortunately for 8th the VC are limited in troops for busing around your Vamps and you need to keep that spell slinger going or its goodnight literally.........


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ok guys thanks for the warning
only problem he looks so much better on a nightmare


----------

